# Hog hunting during archery season.. with a gun



## Just 1 More (Aug 23, 2006)

What's the law say about hutning hogs with a gun during archery season? 
I have one of my members who doesn't bow hunt but wants to sit over a hog wallow with a rifle and kill some hogs.. 
Is it legal to do? As long as he is obviuosly hog hunting and not carrying archery equipment?? Not sure how this would be viewed


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 23, 2006)

It is not legal on stewart.  Hogs can be considered as small game and small game can be hunted during bow season for the rest of the state right??


----------



## Tiger Rag (Aug 23, 2006)

It would be fine on private lands -- no closed season.


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Aug 23, 2006)

I thought hogs could be hunted during smll game season w/ small game weopons. Small game started 8/15 w/ squirrel season no??
A rimfire and I'd have thought he'd be OK.
Best to call DNR and check the regs for your area.


----------



## Racor (Aug 23, 2006)

If on private land its legal to hunt with any weapon of choice any time of the year.

On public land the weapon is determined by the "game season" that is active.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep....its legal on private land!!


----------



## Todd E (Aug 23, 2006)

As stated, legal on private land............

BUT you better be sitting on or walking through hog sign if a warden were to cross your path!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hogguide (Aug 24, 2006)

Todd E said:
			
		

> As stated, legal on private land............
> 
> BUT you better be sitting on or walking through hog sign if a warden were to cross your path!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I do not think that it will matter on private land during legal archery season for deer. It is NOT legal to have a gun while archery hunting. They are going to say you are deer hunting if you have a weapon while archery hunting. 
Hogguide


----------



## Cleankill47 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just called the DNR, and the guy I talked to said that you should call the regional office for that area to get confirmation that it's okay. 

He didn't say, but I think if the area has hog problems you can call and get a special permit, and it might not even cost anything. 

Hogguide, I don't think he meant that his friend will be carrying a gun while bowhunting, he will _only_ be carrying a gun; but you're right, you can't carry archery equipment _and_ a gun at the same time during archery season...

I called them back to double-check, and she said to call the Ranger for the area you will be hunting in, and talk to him personally about it. That way you learn what he thinks about it, and you may even get a handwritten permit or something.


----------



## pnome (Aug 24, 2006)

Can you have a rimfire in the truck while archery hunting?


----------



## Todd E (Aug 24, 2006)

Hogguide,

The question was... can a club member,who DOES NOT archery hunt, go and sit in the woods and hunt hogs with a rifle. The answer to that question is yes, as long as he is properly licensed. You can't have both a rifle and a bow in your hand, but .....as I have done.......I've went hog hunting for a while and then went back to the truck and got my bow and then went deer hunting. 

I went straight to the ranger and told/asked him about me hog hunting with a rifle during archery season. Perfectly legal. He just told me that I better be in hog sign if he ever walked up on me or he would question my true intentions...................


----------



## Hogguide (Aug 25, 2006)

Todd E said:
			
		

> Hogguide,
> 
> The question was... can a club member,who DOES NOT archery hunt, go and sit in the woods and hunt hogs with a rifle. The answer to that question is yes, as long as he is properly licensed. You can't have both a rifle and a bow in your hand, but .....as I have done.......I've went hog hunting for a while and then went back to the truck and got my bow and then went deer hunting.
> 
> I went straight to the ranger and told/asked him about me hog hunting with a rifle during archery season. Perfectly legal. He just told me that I better be in hog sign if he ever walked up on me or he would question my true intentions...................




And I did miss that in the original thread. 
My Bad,
HG


----------



## Tiger Rag (Aug 25, 2006)

And just to complicate things further -- If you have the hog control permit, you cannot use it to hunt over bait or with a light from Septmeber 1 through the end of gun season.

You would not have to be hunting hog sign to be legal, let them question your intentions all they want, they can't write that ticket -- you just bettr not have a dead deer with you with a bullet hole in it.


----------



## Hogguide (Aug 25, 2006)

Tiger Rag said:
			
		

> And just to complicate things further -- If you have the hog control permit, you cannot use it to hunt over bait or with a light from Septmeber 1 through the end of gun season.



I actually think that the permit expires before bow season comes in for deer. It also expires during turkey season.

I have 2 of them (permits) for Bibb & Twiggs County.
Hogguide


----------



## Todd E (Aug 26, 2006)

T Rag,

I understand what you are saying. But to avoid any complications, I went to my local ranger..which would be the one to walk up on me..and asked him this very info since I do just what this topic asked. Straight from his mouth came those words. That's cool with me.

Why hunt where there isn't any hog sign anyway


----------

